# SEW MOVI-C: Frage zu MOVIKIT Positioning



## Fluffi (27 September 2021)

Wir haben bis jetzt noch keinen Movi-C Umrichter von SEW eingesetzt. Ist es bei diesen Geräten zwingend notwendig ein zusätzliches Software-Modul, bei dem ich mal davon ausgehe dass es kostenpflichtig ist, mit der Bezeichnung "MOVIKIT Positioning" einzusetzen, um eine normale Servo-1-Achsen-Positionierung zu realisieren oder handelt es sich dabei nur um eine optionale Variante, mit der die Inbetriebnahme evtl. leichter oder eleganter zu bewerkstelligen ist.


----------



## DaPivo (28 September 2021)

Also ich habe schon diverse Anwendungen mit Positionierungen durch Movi-C Umrichter (CiA402-Modelle) über Beckhoffsteuerungen umgesetzt und noch nie ein KIT benutzen müssen. Das liegt evtl auch an der speziellen Umrichterversion mit dem CiA-Protokoll, aber damit schreibt man eigentlich direkt über die Steuerung auf die Prozessdaten und sämtliche Berechnungen und Einstellungen werden ebenfalls über die Steuerung umgesetzt. Ich nehme an, dass es sich mit der S7 zumindest ähnlich verhält. Solltest du aber den Sollwert auf andere Weise generieren oder bekommen, ist die Lösung über ein Kit meiner Erfahrung nach nicht schlecht, da du die ganze Konfiguration im Umrichter hast und bei Tausch alle Einstellungen darüber wieder übernommen werden können (Buzzword Autarkie).


----------



## maxder2te (28 September 2021)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Wir haben bis jetzt noch keinen Movi-C Umrichter von SEW eingesetzt. Ist es bei diesen Geräten zwingend notwendig ein zusätzliches Software-Modul, bei dem ich mal davon ausgehe dass es kostenpflichtig ist, mit der Bezeichnung "MOVIKIT Positioning" einzusetzen, um eine normale Servo-1-Achsen-Positionierung zu realisieren oder handelt es sich dabei nur um eine optionale Variante, mit der die Inbetriebnahme evtl. leichter oder eleganter zu bewerkstelligen ist.


Wenn du die Positioniermechanismen des Movidrive nutzen willst, dann brauchst du auch das MoviKIT. Wenn du die Positionierung usw. extern realisierts (wie z.B. mittels CiA402), dann reicht die Minimalausführung. D.h. im Siemens-Umfeld wirds ohne MoviKit Positioning nicht gehen - vergleichbar mit der EPOS-Option beim Sinamics G120.


----------



## Fluffi (28 September 2021)

Das Regelsystem möchte ich natürlich nicht selber realisieren, sondern wie bei FUs eigentlich üblich nur die Freigaben, Sollwerte etc. vorgeben und halt auf der SPS Seite eine Positions- und Geschwindigkeitsverwaltung umsetzen. Okay, dann braucht es anscheinend diesen Zusatz. Ich frage deshalb, weil es für mich eigentlich zum Standard eines Servo-FUs gehören sollte, dass dieser solche eine Schnittstelle besitzt. Dass hier extra ein "Kit" benötigt wird ist schon etwas verwunderlich. Bei der alten Generation hatte man ja noch mit IPOS die Möglichkeit sich selber die Schnittstelle zusammenzubasteln, aber das fällt ja anscheinend auch weg.


----------



## maxder2te (28 September 2021)

Prinzipiell geht sowas mit Generation C auch noch, aber dazu musst du einen MoviC-Controller einsetzen, direkt die FCB der Movic-Achsen ansprechen und das ganze drumherum selbst schreiben. Die Einstiegshürde hat halt eine andere....


----------



## Blockmove (29 September 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Prinzipiell geht sowas mit Generation C auch noch, aber dazu musst du einen MoviC-Controller einsetzen, direkt die FCB der Movic-Achsen ansprechen und das ganze drumherum selbst schreiben. Die Einstiegshürde hat halt eine andere....


Wir sind am überlegen, ob wir den Umstieg auf Movidrive C machen oder von SEW zu einem anderen Hersteller wechseln.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir sind am überlegen, ob wir den Umstieg auf Movidrive C machen oder von SEW zu einem anderen Hersteller wechseln.


warum?


----------



## maxder2te (29 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir sind am überlegen, ob wir den Umstieg auf Movidrive C machen oder von SEW zu einem anderen Hersteller wechseln.


Die Frage kann ich nachvollziehen.

In meiner vorhergehenden Firma wurde über Jahre hinweg auf SEW gesetzt, mit Movidrive B und IPOS ließ sich (abgesehen von Bahnsteuerungen) faktisch alles umsetzen. Auch viele Applikationen, für die es von SEW keine fertigen Lösungen gab und die mit MoviC auch heute noch schwierig zu realisieren sein dürften. S120 war das zweite Standbein, da immer wieder mal Applikationen mit Bahnsteuerungen zu realisieren waren und die S120 ja auch im Werkzeugmaschinenbereich gesetzt sind.
Als ich dann mal die Preise für die Movidrive C Modular bekommen habe, war plötzlich der Preisvorteil gegenüber Siemens S120 weg, da zwar die Motormodule in etwa das gleiche Kosten, aber speziell bei kleinen Applikationen die Overhead-Kosten für Controller usw. dazu kommen, und hier ist Siemens tendenziell günstiger. Für Einzelachslösungen muss man auf die Technology-Geräte gehen, die dann nochmals etwas teurer sind.

Der Umstieg auf Generation C wird aber dennoch gemacht, da der Inbetriebnahmeaufwand mit den S120 einfach um ein x-faches höher ist als mit den SEW-Geräten - auch ist SEW beim Thema Antriebsprojektierung in der Konstruktionsphase meilenweit voraus, bei Siemens bekommt man halt abgesehen von ein paar "Selection Tools" keinerlei Support - was speziell beim Sonderanlagenbau mit Losgröße 1 ein riesen Thema ist. Das ganze Siemens-Gedöns "alles integriert" usw. ist in der Praxis vollkommen irrelevant, da es nicht nur Vorteile bringt.

Im Non-Automotive Bereich wird wohl eher auf die "Movitrac C" Schiene gesetzt werden.

Prinzipiell wirst du, speziell was Motoren und den Support durch dein TB betrifft, mit SEW weiterhin gut fahren. Speziell dann, wenn du Kunden hast, die die SEW vorgeben. Wenn du aufgrund deiner Branchen ohnehin vollkommen frei bist, dann macht es durchaus Sinn, sich bei Alternativen umzusehen.


----------



## Blockmove (29 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> warum?


Maxder2te hat es recht gut erklärt.
Viele unserer Anwendungen sind mit Movidrive C gar nicht oder nur sehr schwierig umsetzbar.
SEW hat es - so mein Eindruck - nicht geschafft die Vorteile des MDX61B nach Movidrive C zu übertragen.
Hingegen werden die Siemens Technologie Objekte immer interessanter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Maxder2te hat es recht gut erklärt.
> Viele unserer Anwendungen sind mit Movidrive C gar nicht oder nur sehr schwierig umsetzbar.
> SEW hat es - so mein Eindruck - nicht geschafft die Vorteile des MDX61B nach Movidrive C zu übertragen.
> Hingegen werden die Siemens Technologie Objekte immer interessanter.


Das die so auf ihren Controller setzen stört micht auch.
Nach Beckhoff sind Sie da offen, aber zu Siemens haben
Sie dicht gemacht.
Mein Wunsch währe da PN IRT an den Umrichtern und dann
über Siemens TO-Objekte ansteuern. Schön währe wenn Sie
dann noch im TIA-Portal intregiert währen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch währe da PN IRT an den Umrichtern und dann
> über Siemens TO-Objekte ansteuern.


Das wäre sinnvoll. Komisch das es nicht schon geht. Der Markt ist doch da für diese Anforderung.


----------



## Blockmove (29 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das die so auf ihren Controller setzen stört micht auch.
> Nach Beckhoff sind Sie da offen, aber zu Siemens haben
> Sie dicht gemacht.


Die Strategie kann ich auch nicht so ganz verstehen.
Bahnt sich da was an zwischen SEW und Beckhoff?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Strategie kann ich auch nicht so ganz verstehen.
> Bahnt sich da was an zwischen SEW und Beckhoff?


Glaube ich nicht, in der SEW-Classic Welt wurde Beckhoff auch schon
mehr unterstüzt. Ein SEW Vetriebler sagte mir, das denen Siemens auf
den Sack geht, da Sie anscheinend permanent am PN Protokoll rumschrauben
und SEW da immer nachziehen muss mit den ganzen Rattenschwanz.

Grundsätzlich ist es nicht klug sich da abzuschotten, ich schaue mich auch langsam um.


----------



## maxder2te (30 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Strategie kann ich auch nicht so ganz verstehen.
> Bahnt sich da was an zwischen SEW und Beckhoff?


Naja, SEW und Beckhoff konnten auch schon zu CAN-Zeiten gut miteinander. Und EtherCAT ist der Quasi-Standard für alle Hersteller abseits Siemens, PhoenixContact und Rockwell. 
Sew hat einfach das Dilemma, das sie mit jedem können müssen, und den Spagat versuchen Sie halt mit den Controllern zu spannen, dass das interne Bussystem EtherCAT ist, ist eher ein Abfallprodukt dieses Konzeptes und CiA402 ein Zugeständnis an ein paar große Serienmaschinenbauer die auf Steuerungen von Keba oder Beckhoff setzen.


----------



## Blockmove (30 September 2021)

Mir kommt es so vor, dass Movi C das TIA von SEW ist.  
Das IPOS-Konzept auf dem MDX war schon nicht ohne.


----------



## Merian25 (1 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier noch zum Thema zum MOVIKIT Positioning & SEW Controllern.
Man muss bei der C-Generation hart unterscheiden, was man machen möchte:

Hat man nur eine Einzelachse oder mehrere Achsen, die aber separat voneinander arbeiten (also kein Winkelsynchronlauf z.B.).
Dann braucht man *keinen *Controller.
Dann kann man das MOVIDRIVE technology oder den MOVITRAC advanced einfach nehmen.
Das sind dann reine Einzelachsen, wo nur das MOVIKIT *DRIVE* (vorher Applikationsmodul) geladen werden muss und hat seine Funktionen.
Diese MOVIKIT DRIVE unterscheiden sich in ihren Funktionen:
MOVIKIT Positioning Drive - Positionierung von Asynchron oder Servos mit 8 Prozessdaten
MOVIKIT Velocity Drive - Drehzahlregelung von Asynchron oder Servos mit 5 Prozessdaten
Wenn man positionieren will, dann braucht man den MOVIDRIVE technology / MOVITRAC advanced mit dem Applikationslevel 1!
Bei MOVIKIT Velocity Drive braucht man kein Applikationslevel, sondern da reicht 0 aus.

Diese Einzelachsen besitzen keine Möglichkeit, so wie früher beim MOVIDRIVE B über SBUS, untereinander zu kommunizieren.
Daher ist z.B. ein Winkelsynchronlauf mit diesen Geräten nicht möglich!

Für solche Anwendungen braucht man dann einen UHX Controller.
Natürlich gibt es mit dem SEW Controller auch das MOVIKIT Positioning & MOVIKIT Velocity (ohne Drive!).
Jedoch ist das nicht unbedingt notwendig, da es ja den die Einzelachsumrichter gibt (siehe oben beschrieben).

Wann macht ein SEW Controller mit MOVIDRIVE Modular Sinn oder benötige ich einen:

Ein SEW Controller ist notwendig oder macht Sinn, bei Anlagen die Komplexer sind und eine Achs zu Achs Kommunikation erfordern.
Das kann z.B. der allzeit beliebte Winkelsynchronlauf sein.
Denn kriegt man so nicht mehr ohne den SEW Controller hin, da die interpolierte Bewegung im Controller berechnet werden muss.

Hier noch ein paar kleine wichtige Infos zu MOVI-C:
- Die vielen Geberkarten von MOVIDRIVE B fallen alle weg.
- Alles MOVIDRIVE C Umrichter können alle Geber einlesen und auswerten und das ohne extra Karte (Streckengeber natürlich nur mit extra Karte)
- MOVIKIT Positioning & Velocity sind mit Controller ohne Lizenz enthalten (im MOVIRUN flexible Lizenz enthalten)
- MOVIDRIVE Modular hat Doppelachsen

Was habt ihr denn für Applikationen, die ihr mit der SEW Technik nicht lösen könnt?
Es gibt wirklich noch nicht alles, dass stimmt absolut.
- Z.B. MOVIKIT mit fliegender Säg
- MOVIKIT Wickler (Winder) ohne Programmierung nur parametrieren

DaPivo​Zu deinem Beitrag mit dem CiA402.

Die CiA402 Achsen sind völlig von den anderen MOVI-C Achsen ausgenommen und unterscheiden sich sehr.
Durch deine CiA402 Bibliothek programmierst du dir dein MOVIKIT eigentlich selber.
Daher gibt die Regel:
Mit CiA402 ist alles anders und man braucht kein MOVIKIT.
Normale Achse ohne CiA402 brauchen immer ein MOVIKIT! (Ausser man will nur über DI's steuern)

Daher am besten immer von SEW beraten lassen, die sagen euch was ihr braucht und am besten für euch ist.

Beste Grüße
Merian


----------



## maxder2te (1 Oktober 2021)

Endlich jemand aus den SEW-Interna der sich nicht SEW_SERVICE_xx nennt und erst nach einer Woche antwortet, schön ist das  

Ich erlaube mir, ein paar Punkte zu kommentieren.


Merian25 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hier noch zum Thema zum MOVIKIT Positioning & SEW Controllern.
> Man muss bei der C-Generation hart unterscheiden, was man machen möchte:
> ...


Super zusammengefasst, danke.



Merian25 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar kleine wichtige Infos zu MOVI-C:
> - Die vielen Geberkarten von MOVIDRIVE B fallen alle weg.
> - Alles MOVIDRIVE C Umrichter können alle Geber einlesen und auswerten und das ohne extra Karte (Streckengeber natürlich nur mit extra Karte)


Das ist leider auch schon ein Haken, d.h. ich muss die Geber-Auswertehardware immer zahlen, auch wenn ich sie nicht brauche. Wir haben nicht wenige große Installationen gebaut, wo >30% Movidrive B ohne Geberkarte betrieben wurden, die alle über gemeinsame Zwischenkreis betrieben wurden.
Für solche Aufbauten ist jetzt zwar das Movidrive C Modular vorgesehen, ich kann es aber nicht ohne "Geberkarte" kaufen. Solche Zwischenkreisverbünde sind meines Wissens nach für Movitrac-Geräte nicht mehr möglich.



Merian25 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für Applikationen, die ihr mit der SEW Technik nicht lösen könnt?
> Es gibt wirklich noch nicht alles, dass stimmt absolut.
> - Z.B. MOVIKIT mit fliegender Säg
> - MOVIKIT Wickler (Winder) ohne Programmierung nur parametrieren


Unter "SEW Technik" verstehe ich mal "Applikationsmodule". Das mögliche Argument "kann man in IPOS programmieren" lasse ich nicht gelten, denn i.d.R. haben sich SEW-Servicetechniker nicht an Applikationen ran getraut, wo unsere eigenen IPOS-Programme drauf gelaufen sind, eigene IPOS-Programme schreiben kann bei SEW kaum noch jemand.
Was haben wir in IPOS so alles getrieben:

Gleichlaufsysteme mit wechselndem Master
kaskadierte gemischte Gleichlaufsysteme (Drehzahl- und Winkelsynchron) mit wechselnden Mastern und 25 Umrichtern auf einem Sbus, der Aufgrund der Kabellänge nur mit 500 kBit/s betrieben werden konnte
Touchprobe-Positionierung an Gleichlaufsystemen (egal ob Winkel, Drehzahl oder Drehmoment)
Drehzahlgleichlauf mit Drehmoment-Ausleichsregler
Nockenschaltwerk für Klebedüsensteuerungen
Conveyor-Tracking mit Robotern, die per SBus angebunden waren
Wickler, die in Gleichlaufsystemen mitgefahren sind
Roller-Gantry unter Nutzung der virtuellen Encoder
Sandkernpressen, welche beim Brechen des Sandkerns nicht mit Motormaximaldrehzahl zu-knallen
Bauteilvermessung mittels Touchprobe-Flanken
.....
Manches davon ist mit Applikationsmodulen unter Nutzung von DPV1-Parameterdiensten nutzbar, praktikabel war das aber nie....


----------



## Mirko123 (1 Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich mir das oben so durchlese, dann braucht man für eine simple drehzahl-/drehmomentgekoppelten Achse die einer Positionierachse folgt auch einen Controller?  Falls ja, gilt das auch für Doppelachsen? Wie wird das Ding programmiert  bzw welche Programmierumgebung hat man da?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2021)

Ich bin jetzt bei meinen ersten Gehversuchen mit den
neuen Umrichtern, ich bin der Auffassung das nicht 
Programmiert wird sondern Parametriert. Den Controller
brauchst du für die schnelle Regelung.


----------



## Mirko123 (2 Oktober 2021)

... d.h. für eine Drehmomentkopplung brauche ich auch den Controller?  Dann hätte ich trotzdem eine Totzeit?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... d.h. für eine Drehmomentkopplung brauche ich auch den Controller?  Dann hätte ich trotzdem eine Totzeit?


waum totzeit, meinst du das Signal PLC -> Steuerung?


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bei meinen ersten Gehversuchen mit den
> neuen Umrichtern, ich bin der Auffassung das nicht
> Programmiert wird sondern Parametriert. Den Controller
> brauchst du für die schnelle Regelung.


Das geniale bei IPOS ist auch der Zugriff auf die IPOS-Variablen über den Parameterkanal.
Selbst mit einer normalen erweiterten Buspositionierung, kann man Dinge tun, die man gar nicht dahinter vermutet.
Wir habe da schon ganz interessante Dinge zusammen mit dem SEW-Service umgesetzt


----------



## Mirko123 (2 Oktober 2021)

... z.B. das Beispiel von maxden2ten
Drehzahlgleichlauf mit Drehmomentsymmetrierung


----------



## maxder2te (2 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das geniale bei IPOS ist auch der Zugriff auf die IPOS-Variablen über den Parameterkanal.
> Selbst mit einer normalen erweiterten Buspositionierung, kann man Dinge tun, die man gar nicht dahinter vermutet.
> Wir habe da schon ganz interessante Dinge zusammen mit dem SEW-Service umgesetzt


Ich habe zu dem Thema vor ein paar Jahren mit dem Leiter der CCU-Entwicklung bei SEW gesprochen und bemängelt, dass bei den Controllern der Generation B man keinerlei Zugriff auf die Parameter der Applikationsmodule auf dem Controller hat, sondern nur auf Umrichter Parameter. 
Bei den Generation C Controllern dürfte es so einen Mechanismus jetzt geben.


----------



## maxder2te (2 Oktober 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... z.B. das Beispiel von maxden2ten
> Drehzahlgleichlauf mit Drehmomentsymmetrierung


Das ist eigentlich nicht so tragisch. Bei dieser Art von Regelung ist die Güte der jeweiligen Drehzahlregler entscheidend. Der Ausgleichsregler muss nicht hoch dynamisch sein. 
Diese Art der Regelung habe ich mir Movidrive nur einmal gemacht, da wurde der integrierte Pi-Regler mir einer Abtastzeit in 10ms verwendet und die Reglerstruktur aus der Sinumerik nachgebaut. Das war eine absolute Notlösung und heute würde ich das jedenfalls über einen zentralen Controller lösen.
Notwendig war das deshalb, weil wir in den einem Bewegungsfall die Summe der Drehmomente gebraucht haben um die notwendigen Beschleunigungen zu erreichen, um anderen Bewegungsfall im 0,01mm Bereich positionieren haben müssen und die beiden Motoren gegeneinander verspannt werden mussten um das Getriebe-Umkehrspiel zu eliminieren. 
Solange mit mir diesen Konzept nicht mehrachsig interpolieren muss ist das echt unkritisch.


----------



## maxder2te (2 Oktober 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das oben so durchlese, dann braucht man für eine simple drehzahl-/drehmomentgekoppelten Achse die einer Positionierachse folgt auch einen Controller?  Falls ja, gilt das auch für Doppelachsen? Wie wird das Ding programmiert  bzw welche Programmierumgebung hat man da?


Korrekt. 
In 95% der Fälle wirst du nur parametrieren weil es viel fertiges gibt. Programmiert wird mit Codesys 3, wenn notwendig.


----------



## zako (2 Oktober 2021)

Also Maxder2te, wenn ich mich da so anschaue was Du alles mit SEW selbst schreiben musstest, dann je nach Anwendung einen Controller brauchst oder auch nicht, wenn Du Parameter ändern willst das auch wieder Aufwand bedeutet, dann verstehe ich obige Aussage zum S120 echt  nicht.


----------



## maxder2te (2 Oktober 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Also Maxder2te, wenn ich mich da so anschaue was Du alles mit SEW selbst schreiben musstest, dann je nach Anwendung einen Controller brauchst oder auch nicht, wenn Du Parameter ändern willst das auch wieder Aufwand bedeutet, dann verstehe ich obige Aussage zum S120 echt  nicht.


Nichts von dem was ich beschrieben habe ist mir dem S120 ohne zusätzlichen Controller machbar.
Die letzten 3 Beiträge haben jeweils nichts miteinander zu tun. 

Meine beschriebenen Anwendungen laufen alle ohne extra Controller, als SPS kommen S7-300, S7-1500, Rockwell Controllogix und Compactlogix zum Einsatz, als geisha Profibus, Profinet, Device et und Ethernet/IP. Mit Ausnahme der Drehmoment-Ausgleichsregler-Geschichte läuft alles mit dem gleichen IPOS-Programm Sourcecode und identischem Treiber auf der PLC. Inbetriebnahme Dauer i.d.R. weniger als 1 Tag. Bei allen beschriebenen Anwendungsfällen sind bei jedem Motor sämtliche Einzelachs-Funktionen verfügbar und nutzbar. Alle Anwendungen kommen ohne Parameterdienste aus. Fragen?


----------



## maxder2te (2 Oktober 2021)

Ach ja: ich hab mir dem Zeug nur die heiklen Sonderlösungen selber in Betrieb genommen, denn Rest haben die Kollegen gemacht, das sind tendenziell mehr als 30 Leute und > 1000 Antriebe pro Jahr. 
Vorgang für eine Einzelachse: Motorinbetriebnahme (6-7 mal klicken), IPOS-Programm laden und starten. 2-3 weitere Parameter einstellen. Treiberbaustein in SPS ziehen, ca. 10 Ein- und Ausgänge des Bausteins beschalten, Übersetzung, Softwareendlagen und Max. Geschwindigkeit einstellen. Fahren. Last Trägheit messen und Regler Parameter berechnen lassen. Arbeitspositionen abfahren. fertig. Typischerweise 10-30 Minuten Arbeit. In dieser Zeit hab ich beim Starter gerade mal die Konfiguration eingestellt und die Topologie eingelesen. Mit Startdrive bin ich noch nicht mal online.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2021)

Ich denke man muss hier die Anwendungsfälle auseinander halten und nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
SEW nat mit dem MDX61B mit Technologie-Optionen einen guten, einfachen zu konfigurienden Servo-Umrichter im Angebot.
Lange Jahre deutlich einfacher als die vergleichenbaren Siemens-Umrichter.
Mit IPOS im Hintergrund waren trotzdem komplexe Aufgaben gut umsetzbar.
Die Zeit schreitet voran.
Siemens wird in vielen Dingen einfacher (TO) und die Integration in TIA.
SEW wird mit der neuen Generation hingegen komplexer.
Meiner Meinung nach spielt es technisch keine große Rolle mehr welches System man nun nimmt.
Jetzt werden andere Faktoren wie Service, Support, Verfügbarkeit, ... wichtiger für die Entschedidung


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Ach ja: ich hab mir dem Zeug nur die heiklen Sonderlösungen selber in Betrieb genommen, denn Rest haben die Kollegen gemacht, das sind tendenziell mehr als 30 Leute und > 1000 Antriebe pro Jahr.
> Vorgang für eine Einzelachse: Motorinbetriebnahme (6-7 mal klicken), IPOS-Programm laden und starten. 2-3 weitere Parameter einstellen. Treiberbaustein in SPS ziehen, ca. 10 Ein- und Ausgänge des Bausteins beschalten, Übersetzung, Softwareendlagen und Max. Geschwindigkeit einstellen. Fahren. Last Trägheit messen und Regler Parameter berechnen lassen. Arbeitspositionen abfahren. fertig. Typischerweise 10-30 Minuten Arbeit. In dieser Zeit hab ich beim Starter gerade mal die Konfiguration eingestellt und die Topologie eingelesen. Mit Startdrive bin ich noch nicht mal online.


Bei den Aussagen zu den Einfachachsen stimme ich dir zu ... Nur bei Siemens ist vieles auch deutlich einfacher geworden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Jetzt werden andere Faktoren wie Service, Support, Verfügbarkeit, ... wichtiger für die Entschedidung


Dann sollte SEW bei den MDX61B bleiben.


----------



## zako (2 Oktober 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Nichts von dem was ich beschrieben habe ist mir dem S120 ohne zusätzlichen Controller machbar.
> .
> 1. Gleichlaufsysteme mit wechselndem Master
> 2 kaskadierte gemischte Gleichlaufsysteme (Drehzahl- und Winkelsynchron) mit wechselnden Mastern und 25 Umrichtern auf einem Sbus, der Aufgrund der Kabellänge nur mit 500 kBit/s betrieben werden konnte
> ...



Also was Du oben beschreibst sollte alles schon mal mit einer S7-1500(T) möglich sein. Wenn Du da ohne Controller machen willst (weil man steuerungsunabhängig arbeiten will / muss),  dann dürfte für die Punkte 1.), 2.) 3.) 8.) folgende Anwendung passen:





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				



zu 4.) geht im Antrieb direkt auch ohne DCC (mit bis zu 6 Achsen ohne dass man antriebsübergreifend Daten austauschen muss)
zu 5.) siehe Wicklerapplikation mit fliegenden Rollenwechsel (Splice)





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				



zu 6.) müsste man genauer anschauen - wenn Du hier aber Kinematiken nutzt, dann wäre wirklich die S7-1500(T) die geeignetere Wahl
zu 7.) hast Du wohl nicht als Winkelgleichlauf gemacht - also wohl eher wie folgt:





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				



zu 9.) bei sowas nehme ich übersteuerten Lageregler mit ´Drehmoment und Drehzahlbegrenzung (wenn Achse durchgehen sollte wird man auf parametrierbare Drehzahl begrenzt).
zu 10.) Basisfunktion wenn man Lageregler aktiviert hat - geht auch bei reinen Drehzahlachsen (siehe p2517 ff)

Im Detail kann ich Deine Anwendungen natürlich nicht kennen, klingt jetzt aber nicht so als wäre es nicht mit vertretbaren Aufwand umsetzbar.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann sollte SEW bei den MDX61B bleiben.



Sehe ich eigentlich auch so.
Ein überarbeiteter MDX61B wäre sicher nicht verkehrt gewesen.
Mir fehlen einfach und allein zeitgemässe integrierte Sicherheitsfunktionen über Profisafe
Mit der restlichen Funktionalität des MDX61B war und bin ich zufrieden.
Aber jetzt wird es wohl doch auf S120 und TO hinauslaufen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2021)

S120 bzw. S210 währe auch mein Traum, leider bekomme
ich durch die Mechanik *nur* SEW, zwei Fremdsysteme verheiraten,
da habe ich kein Bock drauf. Außerdem ist eine Auslegung und 
späterer Support mit SEW einfach besser.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> S120 bzw. S210 währe auch mein Traum, leider bekomme
> ich durch die Mechanik *nur* SEW, zwei Fremdsysteme verheiraten,
> da habe ich kein Bock drauf. Außerdem ist eine Auslegung und
> späterer Support mit SEW einfach besser.


Auslegung ist bei SEW auch nicht immer der Hit.
Die letzten waren sehr "kaufmännisch" geprägt.
Sprich sehr kräftig überdimensioniert.
Kannte ich bislang so auch nicht von SEW.
Seitdem habe ich mir angewöhnt auch bei SEW nachzurechnen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2021)

Teuer ist das neue System auf jedem Fall, eigentlich zu teuer,
wenn ich es nicht in TIA intrigieren kann.


----------



## Merian25 (4 Oktober 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Das ist leider auch schon ein Haken, d.h. ich muss die Geber-Auswertehardware immer zahlen, auch wenn ich sie nicht brauche. Wir haben nicht wenige große Installationen gebaut, wo >30% Movidrive B ohne Geberkarte betrieben wurden, die alle über gemeinsame Zwischenkreis betrieben wurden.
> Für solche Aufbauten ist jetzt zwar das Movidrive C Modular vorgesehen, ich kann es aber nicht ohne "Geberkarte" kaufen. Solche Zwischenkreisverbünde sind meines Wissens nach für Movitrac-Geräte nicht mehr möglich.


Ja die muss man immer zahlen und ist fest verbaut (X15).
Das ist jetzt bei allen Umrichtern so (Modular, Technology, System).
MOVITRAC Geräte können meines Wissens keine Zwischenkreisverbindung. 

Gehen wir mal auf deine Beispiele ein:


maxder2te schrieb:


> Gleichlaufsysteme mit wechselndem Master
> kaskadierte gemischte Gleichlaufsysteme (Drehzahl- und Winkelsynchron) mit wechselnden Mastern und 25 Umrichtern auf einem Sbus, der Aufgrund der Kabellänge nur mit 500 kBit/s betrieben werden konnte
> Touchprobe-Positionierung an Gleichlaufsystemen (egal ob Winkel, Drehzahl oder Drehmoment)
> Drehzahlgleichlauf mit Drehmoment-Ausleichsregler
> ...



*Gleichlaufsysteme mit wechselndem Master* - Das muss man leider programmieren, aber ist nur ein kleiner Code, den man einfügen muss. (MOVIKIT MultiMotion Gearing)
*kaskadierte gemischte Gleichlaufsysteme (Drehzahl- und Winkelsynchron) mit wechselnden Mastern und 25 Umrichtern auf einem Sbus, der Aufgrund der Kabellänge nur mit 500 kBit/s betrieben werden konnte - *Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ist das eine Standard Anwendung für das MOVIDRIVE Modular. Man braucht eine Steuerung und in den Achsen müssen folgende MOVIKIT's rein: Drehzahlgeregelt: MOVIKIT Velocity, Winkelsynchron: MOVIKIT Gearing für stetige Master & MOVIKIT MultiMotion Gearing für wechselnde Master
*Touchprobe-Positionierung an Gleichlaufsystemen (egal ob Winkel, Drehzahl oder Drehmoment) -* Touchprobe ist ein optionaler Zusatz in den MOVIKIT's und damit Standard mit drin. Einfach mit anwählen, und die Prozessdatenschnittstelle erhöht sich um vier weiter Prozessdaten (von 8 auf 12). Drehmoment würde ich dann mit Drehmomentbegrenzungsfunktion machen (auch Zusatz und Optional anwählbar)
*Drehzahlgleichlauf mit Drehmoment-Ausleichsregler - *Programmierung über MOVIKIT Auxiliary Velocity, wenn ich das Richtig verstehe. 
*Nockenschaltwerk für Klebedüsensteuerungen - *Sollte sehr einfach über MOVIKIT MultiMotion (Programmierung) möglich sein.
*Conveyor-Tracking mit Robotern, die per SBus angebunden waren - *MOVI-C kann mit ganze Roboter (Gantrys, SCARA, ...) ohne Programmierung lösen (MOVIKIT Robotics). Conveyor Tracking gibt es auch, aber muss angefragt werden. Sprich mit SEW!
*Wickler, die in Gleichlaufsystemen mitgefahren sind - *MOVIKIT Winder, aber mit Programmierung
*Roller-Gantry unter Nutzung der virtuellen Encoder - *MOVIKIT Robotics und virtuellen Encoder über virtuelle Achse (Würde ich mit SEW absprechen)
*Sandkernpressen, welche beim Brechen des Sandkerns nicht mit Motormaximaldrehzahl zu-knallen - *Könnte man sicher über einen Parameterkanal lösen.
*Bauteilvermessung mittels Touchprobe-Flanken - *MOVIKIT Positioning oder MOVIKIT Positiong Drive ohne Programmierung Zusatzoption Touchprobe
Bei all diesen Anwendung sind das nur Ideen, ich empfehle dir daher unbedingt mal mit SEW (Vertriebler im TB oder direkt den RA) kontakt aufzunehmen. Da kann man sich dies Applikationen genauer anschauen, als ich hier über einen kleinen Text.


Mirko123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das oben so durchlese, dann braucht man für eine simple drehzahl-/drehmomentgekoppelten Achse die einer Positionierachse folgt auch einen Controller?  Falls ja, gilt das auch für Doppelachsen? Wie wird das Ding programmiert  bzw welche Programmierumgebung hat man da?


Wenn eine Achse folgen soll, braucht man das MOVIKIT Gearing und damit den Controller.
Das gibt auch für Doppelachsen.
Programmieren brauchst du da gar nichts, wenn sich der Master nicht ändern soll.
Du stellst nur in der Software ein, wer Master und Slave ist.
Anschließend sagst du über die PD-Schnittstelle, wann der Slave den Master folgen soll.
Sollapplikationsmode (PD6) - Mode 1000


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bei meinen ersten Gehversuchen mit den
> neuen Umrichtern, ich bin der Auffassung das nicht
> Programmiert wird sondern Parametriert. Den Controller
> brauchst du für die schnelle Regelung.


Man braucht für die grundlegendsten Anwendungen *keine* Programmierung, sondern es wird nur Parametriert:
Drehzahlregelung: MOVIKIT Velocity (5PD) - ohne (MOVIKIT Velocity DRIVE) & mit Controller verfügbar
Positionierung: MOVIKIT Positioning (8PD) - ohne (MOVIKIT Positioning DRIVE) & mit Controller verfügbar
Winkelsynchronlauf: MOVIKIT Gearing (8PD) - Nur mit Controller
Schnelle Regelung ist da das falsche Wort.
Man muss bei den MOVIKIT's brachten, wo diese berechnet werden.
MOVIKIT Velocity & MOVIKIT Positioning & MOVIKIT Auxillary xx werden direkt auf der Achse berechnet (Hilfsachsen) und verbrauchen keine Berechnungszeit im Controller (High Prio).
MOVIKIT Gearing & MOVIKIT MultiMotion xx wird direkt im Controller interpoliert berechnet und braucht viel Berechnungszeit.
Man kann die verschiedenen MOVIKIT's mischen innerhalb der Achsen, z.B. 1 Achse MOVIKIT Velocity, 3 Achsen MOVIKIT Positioning, 4 Achsen MOVIKIT Gearing.
Am Ende kommt es drauf an, welche MOVIKIT's man nutzt und wie ausgelastet der Controller ist (gibt unterschiedlich große Controller.
Nutzt man nur Hilfsachsen (MOVIKIT Velocity & Positioning) braucht man nur einen kleinen Controller.
Solange die maximale Prozessdatenlänge nicht überschreitet, völlig OK.
Welchen Controller ihr braucht, kann auch SEW sagen.

Wenn man programmieren muss, nutzt man die MOVIKIT's mit *MultiMotion *im Namen.
Es öffnet sich dann der IEC Editor (Codesys) und kann seine Anwenderprogramme schreiben.
In diesen MOVIKIT's existiert eine globale Variablenliste (SEW_GVL), wo die verschiedenen Funktionen hinterlegt sind.
Dort müssen nur die Funktionen angewählt und mit Daten befüllt werden.

Es ist möglich eine Schulung dafür zu bekommen.
Wenn ihr nett den RA (Applikationsingenieur) fragt, wird der euch das auch so erklären.

Nochmals, ich empfehle euch alle bei Fragen, wie z.B. wie man die gewünschte Applikation lösen kann, sich direkt an SEW zu richten.

Noch ein paar Infos:
Für die Siemens SPS hat SEW schon fertige TIA Bausteine für MOVIKIT Velocity & MOVIKIT Positioning fertig.
Die sind nicht schreibgeschützt und können auch angepasst werden.
Einen Parameterkanal gibt es da auch fertig.

Beste Grüße
Merian


----------



## maxder2te (4 Oktober 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Also was Du oben beschreibst sollte alles schon mal mit einer S7-1500(T) möglich sein. Wenn Du da ohne Controller machen willst (weil man steuerungsunabhängig arbeiten will / muss),  dann dürfte für die Punkte 1.), 2.) 3.) 8.) folgende Anwendung passen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bezweifle nicht im geringsten, dass das mit S120 machbar ist - geht nicht, gibts bekanntlich nicht.

Der Weg dahin ist halt für jeden Anwendungsfall ein anderer, mal direkt mit S120 solange man die CU nicht verlässt, mal mit DCC, mal mit Controller. Das Lizenz-Hickhack (speziell wenn man DCC nutzen will) ist auch so eine Sache.
Dass man alles im TIA-Portal integriert hat, ist in Richtung Datenablage und nicht-doppelte Datenhaltung toll, in Richtung Lastaufteilung auf mehrere Personen ist es ein Desaster, speziell im Sondermaschinenbau.

Die verlinkten Anwendungsbeispiele habe ich jetzt nicht durchgesehen. Erfahrungsgemäß sind das 80-90%-Lösungen, die zwar den Weg vorzeigen, aber eben nicht vollständig Out-of-the-Box funktionieren und in eine bestehende Software-Landschaft erst mal eingegliedert werden müssen. Die Dokumentation, speziell bei TO-Geschichten, geht halt oftmals nicht weit über eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung hinaus und enthält wenig Background. Wenn man daran etwas gröber dazu bauen will, so dass es in sich gekapselte Lösungen werden die man auch weitergeben kann, verbrät man oftmals mehr Zeit, als wenn man selbst bei 0 angefangen hat. Wenn man sich an den Support wendet, ok ich fange gar nicht an damit. Der DB_ANY-Bug bei den MC_CAM-Bausteinen ist sicher noch immer nicht gefixt.

Ich finde es schade, dass man Applikationen mit klassischen Movitrac/Movidrive und 10-20 Antrieben schnell mal in eine 1513-CPU rein bringt, beim Einsatz von Technologieobjekten und 4ms IPO-Zeit hat man unter einer 1516er schnell mal keine Chance das abzuwickeln. Ist natürlich insofern kein Problem, da man den Controller bei SEW auch zahlen muss.

Insgesamt sinde ich das MoviC-Konzept schon recht gut, da es für alle Ausprägungen der Geräte (zentra, dezentral, modular, ...) theoretisch die gleichen Applikationen geben wird - allerdings wird die Strategie, extrem auf die eigenen Controller zu setzen und so Dinge, wie über die Siemens-TO-Objekte fahren zu können, kräftig nach hinten los gehen, wenn sie sich mit den Gerätepreisen nichts überlegen.

Mir kanns eigentlich egal sein, ich hab den Sondermaschinenbau nach 18 Jahren vor fast 3 Jahren aus familiären Gründen verlassen und SEW ist aktuell ein Mitbewerber von meinem Arbeitgeber. Wir sind in der 24- und 48V-Antriebetchnik bei > 100A zu Hause, da haben weder Siemens noch SEW was brauchbares, und das was es am Markt zu kaufen gibt ist nochmals 2 Kategorien schlechter als das worüber wir hier diskutieren. Was also nach Generation B kommt, ist mir aktuell eigentlich egal


----------



## Mirko123 (4 Oktober 2021)

Merian25 schrieb:


> Nochmals, ich empfehle euch alle bei Fragen, wie z.B. wie man die gewünschte Applikation lösen kann, sich direkt an SEW zu richten.



... oben wurde ja jetzt Beispiele diskutiert, die offensichtlich schon umgesetzt wurden. Ich selbst finde so eine Diskussion in einem Forum schon sehr interessant - auch wenn man selbst andere Anforderungen hat. Zum Teil werden dann auch Aussagen getroffen, die man nach eigener Erfahrung nicht so bestätigen kann - da muss man dann schon aufpassen (auch wenn keiner widerspricht heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es so ist).
Aber nicht jeder kann - wenn er mal die Systeme vergleichen will - zwei, drei Leute abstellen, die sich in unterschiedliche Systeme einarbeiten um dann eine Bewertungsmatrix zu erstellen.  Aber wenn ein Generationswechsel bei einem Lieferanten ansteht, dann ist doch klar, dass man sich auch mal ein Bild über die anderen Systeme am Markt machen will, bzw. auch entscheiden was am besten zur eigenen Automatisierungslandschaft passt.


----------



## samijean (21 März 2022)

Merian25 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hier noch zum Thema zum MOVIKIT Positioning & SEW Controllern.
> Man muss bei der C-Generation hart unterscheiden, was man machen möchte:
> ...


Hallo,
ich habe einen CervoUmrichter Movimot Flexible MMF11S00.... und einen CervoMotor CMP50M. ich möchte es mit Codesysprogramieren und da es über Prozessdaten lauf , möchte ich wiesse wie man es mit Codesys machen kann, ob es Überhaupt machbar ist.
ier ist die aufagabeteil
Die Daten des Motors (u.a. Drehzahl, Last, Strom, Temperatur) sollen möglichst im Betrieb regelmäßig ausgelesen werden. Zukünftig sollen in den Plateaus akustische Messungen stattfinden. Deshalb ist in dieser Arbeit zu prüfen, wie eine Triggerung zur externen Messung über die Steuerung ausgelöst werden kann.
Vilen Dank


----------



## Merian25 (23 März 2022)

Hallo Samijean,

das Thema wäre eigentlich ein eigener Thread wert...

Mit dem MOVIKIT flexible alleine, kann man keine Programmierung mit Codesys machen.
Dies ist immer *nur mit einen Controller möglich*! 

Daher brauchst du noch einen Controller, wie z.B. einen UHX25 und eine OMH SD Karte (Lizenzen notwendig: MOVIRUN flexible).
Dieser Controller tauscht dann, über dem SBUS+, Daten mit den Geräten aus.
Daher ist es zwingend notwendig, das dein MOVIMOT flexible am Ende das "DSI" stehen hat.
Das DSI sagt aus, dass diese über EtherCAT/SBus+ kommunizieren können.

Info am Rand:
Der UHX25 ist ein Schaltschrank Controller, aber das MOVIMOT flexible ist ein Dezentraler Umrichter.
Es gibt auch dezentrale Controller FHX25, wenn das besser passt.

Wenn du dann alles hast, kannst du mit den MOVIKIT MultiMotion Auxiliary Positioning (oder andere *MultiMotion* MOVIKIT's) über die SEW_GVL Schnittstelle anfangen zu programmieren.

Wenn du externe Geräte oder Messungen einlesen/ansprechen willst, dann geht das nur über EtherCAT/SBus+.
Über Codesys kannst du dann problemlos die anderen Geräte hinzufügen (Beschreibungsdatei vorausgesetzt natürlich).

Wenn für das Triggern ein Digitalausgang ausreicht, dann kannst du das auch ganz einfach über die SEW_GVL machen. 
Unter "Name deiner Achse" ->Inverter->Out->DigitalOutputs kann man diese entsprechend ansteuern.
DigitalOutputs .0 => DO00
DigitalOutputs .1 => DO01
...

Wenn die Daten dann z.B. über PROFINET an eine übergeordnete Steuerung übergeben werden soll, muss auf den richtigen Controller geachtet werden:
UHX25A-N -> PROFINET
UHX25A-E -> EtherNet/IP & Modbus TCP

Mit der Bibliothek "SEW MOS FieldbusHandler" und den beiden Funktionen Get16PdFromBus & Set16PdToFBus kannst du die Daten an den Feldbus schicken und lesen.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir erstmal weiter.

Beste Grüße
Merian25


----------

